# NOW he wants to see a therapist



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

He's moving out next week. I mentioned maybe we should put the house up for sale soon before our finances start to spiral. He says he doesn't want to sell the house and wants to talk to someone of my choice to see if we can figure things out. I thought he meant like a separation agreement, but he says he wants to see a therapist. 
I do not like these head games and people playing with my emotions. He didn't want counseling when I requested it.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Whoa, people should choose their own therapist.
Think about it, if the therapist doesn't work out, you'll be to blame.
Is that really what you want?
If he feels the need for a therapist, let him get one himself.
If you feel the need to sell the house, get an atty. If he doesn't want to sell, that's his choice, he can buy you out.
Yep, he's playing games. You have courses of action available that meet your needs...he's trying to frame the situation so that you can't meet your needs because of having to honor his...of course that's not playing fair on his part, and that's why you're parting ways.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

He wants to go to counseling together, but wants me to choose the counselor. I don't know what to think anymore. He told me that his new place is on a month to month basis which he requested. I don't know if he's just stringing me along or if he is sincere about wanting to figure things out. 
I went to my doctor today and started my meds, so hopefully in the next few weeks I will start feeling better and will be able to think more clearly. I don't want to be set up for another disapointment.


----------

